# Studium medyczne



## guzikk

Witam wszystkich

Mam problem z przetłumaczeniem nastepujące zdania na angielski 

"Egzamin zawodowy odbędzie się 22-23 czerwca (wyniki i dyplom dostepny będzie dopiero w połowie czerwca), jednak chciałbym zacząć pracę jak najszybciej. Jako potwierdzenie moich umiejętności mogę przedstawić świadectwo ukończenia Medycznego Studium Zawodowego"


----------



## Faycelina

*Profession exam will be held on 22-23 June (results and diploma will be available in mid July*) but I would be happy to start working as soon as possible. As a confirmation of my skills I have a certificate/diploma of Medical Profession Center**.*

* te wyniki to chyba w połowie lipca, skoro egzamin jest 22.06?
** Nie jestem pewna tłumaczenia nazwy własnej


----------



## NotNow

Faycelina said:


> The p*rofessional exam will be held on 22-23 June (results and diploma will be available in mid-July*) but I would be happy to start working as soon as possible. As a confirmation of my skills I have a certificate/diploma from the of Medical Professional Center**.*
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Some minor corrections.


----------



## guzikk

Thank You for reply. But I don't know that suppose be Medical Professional Center or maybe better two-year medical school? What do You think about it?


----------



## arturolczykowski

I'd say it is "Medical  Professional College". Some people translate this name as "Medical Vocational School" but I think it is a mistake as the school is post-secondary and you have to have A-level or certificate of completion of secondary school.


----------



## guzikk

So even if it's two-year school I can call it "Medical Professional College"?


----------



## robin74

guzikk said:


> So even if it's two-year school I can call it "Medical Professional College"?


Of course.
In the American educational system you have four-year colleges, corresponding to Polish undergraduate degree courses (studia licencjackie) and two-year colleges corresponding to studium zawodowe or szkoła policealna.


----------



## guzikk

Thank You very much for answer. It was really helpful!


----------



## Ben Jamin

robin74 said:


> Of course.
> In the American educational system you have four-year colleges, corresponding to Polish undergraduate degree courses (studia licencjackie) and two-year colleges corresponding to studium zawodowe or szkoła policealna.


 I quote here a definition from Wikipedia, that gives more detailed informtion about the meaning of the word college:

_In __American English__, the word, in contrast to its many and varied British meanings, usually refers to __liberal arts colleges__ that provide education primarily at the __undergraduate level__. But it can also refer to schools which offer a __vocational__, __business__, __engineering__, or __technical__ curriculum. The term can either refer to a self-contained institution that has no __graduate__ studies or to the undergraduate school of a full university (i.e., that also has a separate graduate faculty)._
_In popular usage, the word "college" is the generic term for any post-secondary undergraduate education. Americans go to "college" after high school, regardless of whether the specific institution is formally a college or a university, and the word and its derivatives are the standard terms used to describe the institutions and experiences associated with American post-secondary undergraduate education._

_Colleges vary in terms of size, degree, and length of stay. Two-year colleges, also known as __junior__ or __community colleges__, usually offer an __associate's degree__, and four-year colleges usually offer a __bachelor's degree__. Often, these are entirely __undergraduate__ institutions, although some have limited __graduate school__ programs._


----------



## guzikk

Przeglądając internet w poszukiwaniu terminu natrafiłem również na takie tłumaczenie: Medical Vocational School* 

*Nie wiem czy jest poprawne ale z tego co czytałem, pytałem się innych osób to tłumaczenia "Medical Professional College" oraz "Professional Medical Study" były najczęstsze. 

Może napiszę jaśniej o jaką szkołe mi chodzi - Medyczne studium zawodowe - szkoła policealna w której wymagana jest matura, nauka trwa dwa lata.


----------



## Ben Jamin

guzikk said:


> Przeglądając internet w poszukiwaniu terminu natrafiłem również na takie tłumaczenie: Medical Vocational School
> 
> Nie wiem czy jest poprawne ale z tego co czytałem, pytałem się innych osób to tłumaczenia "Medical Professional College" oraz "Professional Medical Study" były najczęstsze.
> 
> Może napiszę jaśniej o jaką szkołe mi chodzi - Medyczne studium zawodowe - szkoła policealna w której wymagana jest matura, nauka trwa dwa lata.


 
Najlepiej będzie jak zapytasz na forum angielskim. Metoda zgadywania tłumaczeń lub wymyślanie „według własnego rozumu” nie prowadzi do dobrych rezultatów. 
Vocational school w języku angielskim oznacza szkołę uczącą praktycznego zawodu, z niewielkim dodatkiem teorii, i odpowiada polskiemu „szkoła zawodowa”. Nazwa nie przesądza jednak, czy jest to szkoła przed- czy pomaturalna.


----------

